# Additional Cigar Reviews - A Look at CAO Cigars



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Although I have reviewed a CAO cigar in the past, more specifically the CAO LX2 Rob, let's do a quick recap of the company's history. C...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - A Look at CAO Cigars


----------

